# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  JFK Visit

## noel

I am flying into New York in a few days and have three hours or so to visit an old friend who is flying out of JFK that evening.  Any recommendations on where we might spend a couple hours that might be a cut above the food court?

Thanks

----------


## pascaleschmidt

The jet blue terminal has a couple of decent restaurants...

----------


## noel

Thanks PCS!

----------


## phil62

AA has a bobby Vans-steak house fare. Just noticed it for the first time yesterday morning.I would suggest you verify hours and make a reservation. Amy

Just thinkin'-do you need to be ticketed to use the terminal dining spots?

----------


## noel

Thanks Amy!  I'll check.

----------

